# Purpose of extra core magnets in gan 11 m pro?



## U3cubing (Feb 2, 2021)

What is the difference between the triangle and hex core magnets in the gan 11 m pro? Is one stronger than the other? I’ve heard mixed answers.
Thanks!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm pretty sure the hex magnets are a bit stronger than the triangle.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Feb 2, 2021)

The hex are stronger than the triangle and slow down your cube a bit, but there's barely a difference


----------



## yeetyeet4yeet (Nov 22, 2021)

When you adjust the magnets, it moves either the internal magnets up or down. The strongest setting is with the hex at 3


----------

